# You and I



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

So I guess this can be a sort of cache for poetry, since I use my eljay for most of my journal-type thoughts. Though, I suppose I could cross post them if I find myself getting comfortable enough here. ^_^

Anyhow, the poem. I wrote this kind of off the wall. I honestly wonder what the subject's reaction to my poems would be. Probably nothing good. =_=

*You and I*
Is it so easy to cast me aside
Do I not cross your mind
Even though time flows by us
I wonder if you ever wonder
About me

You spent so many years
Valiantly defending my name
And yet you still know nothing
About me

Perhaps I made too many mistakes
Did I hurt your feelings through it all
Maybe your steely persona is just a facade
It never occurred to you that you and I
We weren't the same

I tried so hard for us to connect
My voice strained to reach your ears
But you never even listened to the cries
And you never truly learned anything
About me


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

bigger font plz


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Just for you Daylight. ^_^


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

yay! me happy!


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

aww cute poem.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Ohh, more people writing poems! Awesome. Cute one. ^^


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone.


----------

